# Eclipse GCJ Builder Plugin



## sniper1212 (20. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss ein kleines Programm welches keine GUI hat nativ für windows kompilieren. 
Eclipse hatte ich schon auf meinen PC.. Musste mir nur noch das GCJ Builder Plugin installieren.

Ich hab glaub ich alles gemacht was ich tun sollte:

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
- Eclipse setup

    * Add a new entry in:
      "Window>Preferences>Java>Build Path>Classpath Variables"
      Name: GCJLIB
      Path: path to libgcj-X.X.X.jar (i.e /thisiscool-gcc/gcc-3.4/share/java/libgcj-3.4.0.jar)
    * Uncheck "Refresh workspace automatically" from Window/Preferences/Workbench

- Project configuration:

    * Create a new Java Project
    * click "Project>Properties" (on main menu) and select "Java Build Path"
    * click on "Libraries" tab and remove "System Library" from list
    * click "Add Variable" button and select "GCJLIB" 
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Dann hab ich das Programm kompiliert aber es ist keine .exe Datei herausgekommen...

Das ist alles was ich in meinen Projekt Ordner hab:

 Ordner --+--- settings ---- org.eclipse.jdt.ui.prefs
..............+---- bin --------- programm.class
..............+---- src --------- programm.java
..............+---- .classpath
..............+---- .gcjbuilder
..............+---- .project

Ich glaube es kann nur noch an denn GCJ Projekt Einstellungen legen..
Ich hab ein bisschen mit denen rumgespielt aber keine Wirkung gesehen...







Kenn sich jemand damit aus?


----------



## sniper1212 (21. Jun 2007)

Ach kommt schon bitte! Brauche Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jun 2007)

Dir wird hier nicht die Antwort verweigert weil wir alles böse Menschen sind, sondern weil sich vermutlich niemand für den GCJ interessiert  :wink:


----------



## T0M (21. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir wird hier nicht die Antwort verweigert weil wir alles böse Menschen sind, sondern weil sich vermutlich niemand für den GCJ interessiert  :wink:


Interessieren tut es mich eigentlich schon, nur weiß ich keine Antwort auf seine Frage.  
Aber wenn es ein kleines Programm ist, kannst du ja mal versuchen, das Plug-In zu lassen und es einfach in der Konsole mit GCJ zu kompilieren. Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Windows geht, aber unter Linux hab ich GCJ mal getestet und eine kleine Swing-Applikation lies sich ohne Probleme kompilieren und ausführen.


----------



## sniper1212 (21. Jun 2007)

> Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Windows geht, aber unter Linux hab ich GCJ mal getestet und eine kleine Swing-Applikation lies sich ohne Probleme kompilieren und ausführen.



Hast du auch eine .exe mit denn GCJ auf Linux erstellt?


----------



## VuuRWerK (21. Jun 2007)

Eine .exe auf linux :shock: 

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## hupfdule (21. Jun 2007)

VuuRWerK hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine .exe auf linux :shock:



Mit nem Crosscompiler geht das schon. ;-)


----------



## T0M (21. Jun 2007)

sniper1212 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Windows geht, aber unter Linux hab ich GCJ mal getestet und eine kleine Swing-Applikation lies sich ohne Probleme kompilieren und ausführen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hast du auch eine .exe mit denn GCJ auf Linux erstellt?


Eine Executable, also ein nativ ausführbares Programm, hab ich damit erstellt, ja.  

(Hätte die Datei sogar programm.exe nennen können, und sie hätte immer noch funktioniert, aber eben nur unter Linux  )


----------



## sniper1212 (21. Jun 2007)

Ich hab schon sehr oft gelesen das es mit gcj geht, aber wie es genau geht schreibt keiner.  
Hab auch schon eine .exe geschafft zu erzeugen aber war nicht funktionsfähig. Mir fehlten vermutlich irgendwelche Windows Bibliotheken...  

Ich muss auf jeden Fall mit denn GCJ kompilieren.. ob mit Plugin auf Windows oder denn GCJ auf Linux.. Weitere Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht denn GCJ auf Windows zu installieren wenn es überhaupt geht.


----------



## sniper1212 (21. Jun 2007)

> Eine Executable, also ein nativ ausführbares Programm, hab ich damit erstellt, ja. icon_wink.gif
> 
> (Hätte die Datei sogar programm.exe nennen können, und sie hätte immer noch funktioniert, aber eben nur unter Linux icon_wink.gif )



"Programm.exe" welches auf linux läuft?!? Das hör ich zum ersten mal, aber hatte bis jetzt auch nicht so viel mit Linux zu tun..

Mich interessiert aber eine natives Programm welches auf Windows läuft.........  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jun 2007)

sniper1212 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Programm.exe" welches auf linux läuft?!? Das hör ich zum ersten mal, aber hatte bis jetzt auch nicht so viel mit Linux zu tun..


Linux braucht keine Dateiendung um zu wissen was man mit einer Datei macht.
Könnte auch Programm.foobar heißen und wäre ausführbar.


----------



## T0M (21. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> sniper1212 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau, es war nur ein kleiner Scherz, dass mit der .exe.  

sniper1212, hast du denn noch nie mit dem javac-Compiler des SDKs in der Konsole gearbeitet? Denn wenn ja, sollte doch gcj auch kein Problem sein!  ???:L 

So ein Zufall, hier ist auch gerade ein Thread zu dem Thema entstanden: http://www.eclipseproject.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=3962


----------



## sniper1212 (21. Jun 2007)

> hast du denn noch nie mit dem javac-Compiler des SDKs in der Konsole gearbeitet? Denn wenn ja, sollte doch gcj auch kein Problem sein! icon_scratch.gif



hab ich. aber nur immer javac xxx.java, und java xxx. Höchstens noch -cp hinzugefügt.

mit gcj auf linux für linux Programme zu kompilieren war auch kein Thema aber für windows hab ich nicht geschafft ein natives Programm zu erzeugen...


----------



## T0M (21. Jun 2007)

sniper1212 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > hast du denn noch nie mit dem javac-Compiler des SDKs in der Konsole gearbeitet? Denn wenn ja, sollte doch gcj auch kein Problem sein! icon_scratch.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, wie oben gesagt, ich hab auch nur für Linux Programme erstellt.


----------

